# quick and easy additions to a heavyweight



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My daughter caught a 24hr. flu the other day and it was my turn to stay home. I've been building a model of the "Lindbergh Special," and decided to make some little additions

The Aristo heavyweights are about three inches too short, but they look pretty good. Inside detail is minimum. I decided to paint the seats and the armrests, and add whatever they call those cloth things that your head rests on. It's easy because, to be honest, you can't see all that well into the car, and you don't have to be all that neat. I also turned a few of the seats around, since on acutal heavyweight the seat backs reversed. 


The seats are painted with polyscale reading green, and the armrests and sides of the chairs in polyscale ATSF silver. The headrests are made with cloth tape. I have some more figures to add, on order


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good, I also paint the seats in my cars it just maked them look better. I also paint a runner carpet down the center of the floor and as you know i fill the up with people. Nothing like looking at a fully loaded passenger car......SWEET.. nice work i will have too find some of that cloth tape... good tip


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a runner as well, but I can't see it at all with the roof in place. 

The next thing I want to add is windowshades. Plane masking tape would work pretty well, but it would be hard to get it even and get it to multiple lengths.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The little touches count.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea, great results. Consider your tip stolen!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good idea....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Window shades! Still working on that one. It'd be easy if you could get the "glass" panels out, but they are really glued in there. There's not much above the window either--the overhead luggage shelf is right here, and so you can't really get your fingers into the space. It'd be hard to get the bottom of the window shade straight. But regular old tan masking tape looks pretty plausible. I'm going to stop by the paint store and see if they have any narrow masking tape.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Idea's. Guess I had better try this and get rid of the plain Jane look. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a test of window shades--made from doubled strips of masking tape. I managed to pop some of the windows out ithout breaking them. I'm looking for opinions--improvement or not?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The only drawback to masking tape is that it may curl in time. What about manilla file folder stock? It's the correct color for your shades.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice idea--as long as the windows can be popped out, it's easy. How to attach though?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just use a crafters hot glue gun 2.99 at your local craft store. Thats what i use to glue the people in the Heavyweights







should glue shades with no problems.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I used paper tissue - Kleenex - soaked in dilute acrylic brown. It even had a slight texture along the edges, where P&G crimps the two layers to make them stsay together.


----------

